# Asmodus Colossal 80W



## Rob Fisher (17/1/18)

This looks to be a really nice and comfortable single 18650 mod! My guess is it's a Chicken Dinner






*Product Specifications:
Dimensions: 76mm x 25mm x 40mm
Powered by the GX 80 HUT v2 chip
Requires an 18650 sized battery (not included)
Acceptable resistance range: 0.1 - 3.0 ohm
Output power range: (power mode): 5.0 - 80.0 watts
Output power range (temperature control mode): 5.0 - 60.0 watts
Maximum power output: 7.5 volts
Maximum output current: 35.0 vamps
Input voltage range: 3.2 - 4.2 volts
Working current of the display screen: 25mA
Standby working current: 50uA
Firing cut off timer: 10 seconds
Standby time 18 seconds
Work efficiency: 94%
Positive contact protector*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> This looks to be a really nice and comfortable single 18650 mod! My guess is it's a Chicken Dinner
> 
> View attachment 119433
> View attachment 119434
> ...



Definitely on my list if it hits our shores

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver (18/1/18)

Ooh, that blue one looks very nice
And i like the big fire button
Thanks for posting @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (18/1/18)

So, I will have to pick up one of these... and then another when the Kodama edition comes out!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Humbolt (18/1/18)

Form factor reminds me of my trusty IPV D2

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (18/1/18)

Fantastic! There seems to have been a lack of single-battery devices recently!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (18/1/18)

By now i would really be expecting single battery mods to be 21700 compatible


----------



## Paul33 (18/1/18)

This looks awesome. 

I agree with @Humbolt, my D2 served me well for a very long time!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

